

Show HN: UX Check – easy heuristic evaluations (chrome ext) - cgallello
http://www.uxcheck.co/

======
fnordsensei
I thought this was an expert system initially, and was intrigued as expert
systems haven't been hot since the 70s or 80s.

This is not an expert system however, but requires a human to drive it. Even
so, it might do some good. I will take it for a spin and form a more
researched opinion.

~~~
cgallello
Thanks! Any feedback welcome. And yes, I thought a bit about automation, but
decided that it would likely be too hit and miss.

------
leventcemaydan
I thought it was an expert system too. Maybe there should be some direct
sharing with the team. Especially if you can integrate this with Slack that
would be much better.

~~~
cgallello
Thanks for the input. I'll look into it!

